# OMG WHO PUT COCK IN MY ADS!



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

As some of you may have noticed, we've switched out old outdated advertising system to a new, shiny one that allows for all sorts of cool statistics for us on the back end, allowing us to get more money out of our advertisers, and sell ads more efficiently! Woo! Partyyyy!

As a side effect of this new system, we now sell ads containing adult content (note: this means the ads themselves contain adult content, not that the ad links to adult content. We allowed that already.)

Adult advertisements will only be shown to logged in users who have adult content turned ON. If you are logged in and adult content is OFF, there will be no adult ads. Similarly, if you are logged out, there will be no adult ads.

Just another feature added by your friendly staffers at FA!

Mwah.

tsawolf
Operations Team


----------



## TehSean (Sep 9, 2008)

*Bad Dragon Adult Toys*

So I'm a little in the dark as to whether or not their advert banner appears only for adult--

Wait a second. I just logged out and it's still there.

So you have an adult banner appearing for users logged out. An Advert.

I think someone overlooked something important, like a cumming dragon cock advertising adult merch for 'bad dragons.'


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Bad Dragon Adult Toys*



TehSean said:


> So I'm a little in the dark as to whether or not their advert banner appears only for adult--
> 
> Wait a second. I just logged out and it's still there.
> 
> ...



What browser?


----------



## TehSean (Sep 9, 2008)

Firefox. I refreshed the page and it worked as intended 'o'; The ad vanished.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

TehSean said:


> Firefox. I refreshed the page and it worked as intended 'o'; The ad vanished.



Yeah. It was probably just your cache holding onto the image a little too long.

No worries!


----------



## MZK49o1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm using IE[because Firefox won't work on this system] and I can see the ad while having the mature content block on.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

MZK49o1 said:


> I'm using IE[because Firefox won't work on this system] and I can see the ad while having the mature content block on.



That's very unusual. What username?


----------



## lupinator (Sep 9, 2008)

Ditto...


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

lupinator said:


> Ditto...



In your case, you do have mature artwork turned on.


----------



## lupinator (Sep 9, 2008)

I know... I was messing around with it before though.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

lupinator said:


> I know... I was messing around with it before though.



Well, if you have mature artwork turned on when you login, you'll see the ads.

Mature artwork check is done at login. So, if you change it to off, you have to log out then back in to change it.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 9, 2008)

Nice set of toys at Bad Dragon but they are expensive! ($140 for the dragon toy??)

I suppose it's quality that makes it so expensive.


----------



## MZK49o1 (Sep 9, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> That's very unusual. What username?


 
It seems to have changed now, must've been a cache issue or sommat.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

MZK49o1 said:


> It seems to have changed now, must've been a cache issue or sommat.



If you login with mature on, turn mature off, and keep browsing, you'll still see adult ads. You have to logoff then back in for it to take effect.


----------



## Renard_v (Sep 9, 2008)

What concerns me is the fact that if you have mature artwork enabled, it's the ONLY ad you see up top. I've refreshed, full refreshed, deleted cache, and it is the only ad in the top slot. Last I checked, the top two banners were reserved for rotating banners - until now, anyways. Since most FA users have mature artwork enabled, isn't this kind of reducing exposure for people paying for ads? The main reason I'm concerned is because I'm trying to get ahold of ad space myself. Is this some sort of "pay extra and you'll get a permanent mini-banner" thing I've not been informed of?


----------



## bane233 (Sep 9, 2008)

whoo hoo! ^^


----------



## Nightingalle (Sep 9, 2008)

... I misread the title.  DX  " OMG WHO PUT COCK IN MY AIDS" did not sound very nice 8|  But, on the subject of the actual change, neat :3


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Renard_v said:


> What concerns me is the fact that if you have mature artwork enabled, it's the ONLY ad you see up top. I've refreshed, full refreshed, deleted cache, and it is the only ad in the top slot. Last I checked, the top two banners were reserved for rotating banners - until now, anyways. Since most FA users have mature artwork enabled, isn't this kind of reducing exposure for people paying for ads? The main reason I'm concerned is because I'm trying to get ahold of ad space myself. Is this some sort of "pay extra and you'll get a permanent mini-banner" thing I've not been informed of?



No, no.

The reason is rather simple:

The ad system rotates through the different ad banners. There are two 'groups'. Clean, and adult.

The same ad can't be shown twice on a page, and the adult ads 'fail' over to the clean ones if there are none left.

The reason it's always on the top is because right now, it's the only adult ad! So, it's rotating through a banner list of 1.

When more adult ads are purchased, the numbers will level out, and it will return to normal.


----------



## Renard_v (Sep 9, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> The reason it's always on the top is because right now, it's the only adult ad! So, it's rotating through a banner list of 1.
> 
> When more adult ads are purchased, the numbers will level out, and it will return to normal.



Thanks for clearing this up for me, I thought there was some sort of monstrous favoritism going on in the background. ;]

Shouldn't Heathen City be an adult ad, then, though? It is an adult only purchase, after all. I don't see anything "adult" about the Bad Dragon one, aside from "Adult Toys"


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 9, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> If you login with mature on, turn mature off, and keep browsing, you'll still see adult ads. You have to logoff then back in for it to take effect.


Now that is a bug definitely, but I doubt an easy fix for it.

Me, I keep my Mature content viewing disabled on a regular basis so if I spot any adult ads while browsing I definitely will be reporting it.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2008)

Adblock to the rescue!



mrchris said:


> Nice set of toys at Bad Dragon but they are expensive! ($140 for the dragon toy??)
> 
> I suppose it's quality that makes it so expensive.



That, and a niche market. You know of any other companies that make massive dragon dildos that simulate explosive ejaculations?



KoiFishSushi said:


> ... I misread the title.  DX  " OMG WHO PUT COCK IN MY AIDS" did not sound very nice 8|  But, on the subject of the actual change, neat :3



That's funny, because I read it as "OMG WHO PUT COCK IN MY ASS."


----------



## Nightingalle (Sep 9, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's funny, because I read it as "OMG WHO PUT COCK IN MY ASS."



LOL I see that too DX


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 9, 2008)

So I just went on and actually looked at the ads.

There isn't any penis in them at all.

I was a little bit disappointed.


----------



## RojAdrik (Sep 10, 2008)

So any real updates any time soon?  Like something that isn't a banner or ad or button?  Maybe some sort of legitimate feature?


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm still a Tiny bit un-nerved with the *"Hot Cider (Adults 18+) =Insert Image of XXX jug and Smexy Furry Art Examples="* Ad... It shows up if not logged in (The Clean Ad Category I suppose)

Why would an ad for Adult Art be visible for those who are not logged in (IE - Those just visiting the page, not a registered user even) ?

-I also continue to get the "Bad Dragon-ADULT TOYS" ad... Ima clear my browser cashe and see if either of these change.

EDIT: Nope... Even after clearing my cashe and whatnots... I continue to get both these ads while not logged in.

(Using latest Firefox)


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2008)

Huepow00 said:


> (Using latest Firefox)



AdBlock them if you don't like them.


----------



## Azure (Sep 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's funny, because I read it as "OMG WHO PUT COCK IN MY ASS."


Yeah me too.  But then again, that's always on my mind.  Also, what's wrong with regularly shaped dildos?  Some of those look like they'd rip your ass to pieces.  Yikes, I'll bet that's a fetish to someone, somewhere.  OH GOD HOW DID I GET HERE I AM NOT GOOD WITH COMPUTER.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2008)

Huepow00 said:


> I'm still a Tiny bit un-nerved with the *"Hot Cider (Adults 18+) =Insert Image of XXX jug and Smexy Furry Art Examples="* Ad... It shows up if not logged in (The Clean Ad Category I suppose)
> 
> Why would an ad for Adult Art be visible for those who are not logged in (IE - Those just visiting the page, not a registered user even) ?
> 
> ...


There seems to be some discrepancy as to what "adult ads" refers to.  Some consider it to mean "ads for adult stuff", while to others it means the ads themselves are NSFW.

Personally, I lean more toward the former definition, but I think Tsawolf was going by the latter one.

And yes, I agree, ads for adult stuff should not be shown to logged-out guests, ever.


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 10, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> AdBlock them if you don't like them.


I don't have a problem with it... It's the people who simply VISIT my FA Page for my music and art... I promote my music to people of all ages, I don't necessarly want to be the cause of some kid visiting my FA page for my music and then seeing a dragon selling sex toys and an XXX Jug selling 18+ adult Art...



Rhainor said:


> There seems to be some discrepancy as to what "adult ads" refers to.  Some consider it to mean "ads for adult stuff", while to others it means the ads themselves are NSFW.
> 
> Personally, I lean more toward the former definition, but I think Tsawolf was going by the latter one.
> 
> And yes, I agree, ads for adult stuff should not be shown to logged-out guests, ever.


Glad to know I'm not the only one concerned.



> And yes, I agree, ads for adult stuff should not be shown to logged-out guests, ever.


Doesn't that sort of Combine both "considerations" of the issue?
Ads FOR adult material, and Ads that ARE NSFW... Neither of these types should be viewable by logged-out-users... right?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 10, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> And yes, I agree, ads for adult stuff should not be shown to logged-out guests, ever.



This.



Huepow00 said:


> I don't have a problem with it... It's the people who simply VISIT my FA Page for my music and art... I promote my music to people of all ages, I don't necessarly want to be the cause of some kid visiting my FA page for my music and then seeing a dragon selling sex toys and an XXX Jug selling 18+ adult Art...
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one concerned.
> 
> ...



Ok, I see what you were tying to say now. Yeah, that really is a problem, I agree.


----------



## Renard_v (Sep 10, 2008)

Huepow00 said:


> Ads FOR adult material, and Ads that ARE NSFW... Neither of these types should be viewable by logged-out-users... right?



I agree. As far as I'm concerned, any ad that is promoting an "adult only" service or materials should be visible to those only logged in with the mature filter turned on. It's not like they'd be losing any business, as underage viewers cannot purchase said ads anyways. It can force a lot of people away, and I am of the same business the Huepow is; inviting new people to check stuff out all the time.

The large adult-only banners at the bottom show for me when logged out as well, even after clearing cache - tested in Firefox 3 and IE7.


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 10, 2008)

As far as Adult Ads are concerned, it's advertisements which are themselves containing adult content - not that they necessarily are selling adult content.

Examples: 
A naked furry advertising a cake company = adult ad
A fully clothed furry sleeping completely asexually on a bed advertising a dildo company = not adult ad

That's the way it's always been. With the exception of the Bad Dragon ads... there are no new ads. The ads that are up have been up for a pretty long while now.


----------



## Huepow00 (Sep 10, 2008)

tsawolf said:


> As far as Adult Ads are concerned, it's advertisements which are themselves containing adult content - not that they necessarily are selling adult content.
> 
> Examples:
> A naked furry advertising a cake company = adult ad
> ...



What your saying basically is as long as the actual graphics in the AD are not NSFW - then anyone not logged in can see them, Even if they elude to and Type out "Come by this Adult Material (insert word young kids shouldnt know) ? - The words "Adults 18+ XXX "Juicy Comics for You" can be viewed by anyone?

That doesn't fall under "ADULT" in this magic filter?


----------



## tsawolf (Sep 10, 2008)

Huepow00 said:


> What your saying basically is as long as the actual graphics in the AD are not NSFW - then anyone not logged in can see them, Even if they elude to and Type out "Come by this Adult Material (insert word young kids shouldnt know) ? - The words "Adults 18+ XXX "Juicy Comics for You" can be viewed by anyone?
> 
> That doesn't fall under "ADULT" in this magic filter?



Which word there shouldn't kids know? Adult? 18? Juicy?

I'm sure that if there was profanity on an advertisement, we'd have it classified as adult.

As it stands, however, there's nothing profane about them.

The new ad system has nothing to do with this kind of distinction. It's one that already existed.


----------



## yak (Sep 11, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> Now that is a bug definitely, but I doubt an easy fix for it.
> 
> Me, I keep my Mature content viewing disabled on a regular basis so if I spot any adult ads while browsing I definitely will be reporting it.



Fixed.
The logic behind the ads uses environment variables directly now, so the changes in your filtering of content on FA are immediate.


----------

